# Feel the Love: Amazing!



## ryannon (Jul 4, 2007)

What more can I say?

Enjoy....


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Xp7M0_hdUE


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh wow, you sure can feel the love, particularly from the lion. That was delightful - thanks.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Very interesting video...awwwwww... 

Don't forget to read the 41 comments! *SIGH* Makes me wonder about the gene pool...  

Shi


----------



## ryannon (Jul 4, 2007)

mr squeaks said:


> Very interesting video...awwwwww...
> 
> Don't forget to read the 41 comments! *SIGH* Makes me wonder about the gene pool...
> 
> Shi




Not so bad - the majority of the comments were positive


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

ryannon said:


> Not so bad - the majority of the comments were positive


T'wern't the _majority_ that got my attention, Jonathan...there are some _strange_ people out there...

AND, before anyone decides to comment on that statement...let me say that I just happen to walk to a different, but not strange, drummer, thank you very much!  

Shi


----------



## ryannon (Jul 4, 2007)

mr squeaks said:


> T'wern't the _majority_ that got my attention, Jonathan...there are some _strange_ people out there...
> 
> Shi



Squeaks, I think you might be onto something there...


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

MEOW....oh oh, busted! I mean ccccccccccooooooooo

? & ?


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Aww!

that's cute!

it made me smile.


----------

